# [SOLVED] Jetty Init-Script

## netFreak

hallo, bin neu hier und hoffe das mir hier jemand Helfen kann.  :Wink: 

Sei es drum. Hallo erstmal !

Zu meiner Frage, ich möchte einen Jetty-Server auf nem Server betreiben.

Hierzu suche ich ein schönes Init-Script um den Server beim booten zu starten.

Ich habe versucht ein Script selber zu schreiben, jedoch ohne viel Erfolg.

Evt. kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben was da bei mir falsch läuft...

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

  need net

  use logger

}

start() {

  ebegin "Jetty wird gestartet..."

  start-stop-daemon --start --exec java -jar /srv/jetty/jetty-hightide-7.2.2.v20101205/start.jar

  eend $?

}

```

Fehlermeldung:

```

 * Jetty wird gestartet... ...

/sbin/start-stop-daemon: invalid option -- 'j'

Try `/sbin/start-stop-daemon --help' for more information.  

```

Von Hand kann ich den Server problemlos mit "java -jar start.jar" starten...

(Jedoch nur aus dem Verzeichnis /srv/jetty/jetty-hightide-7.2.2.v20101205/ heraus)

Das Script müsste irgendwie vorher in den Ordner wechseln und das das exec Kommando anstoßen.

Naja bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar  :Wink: 

Mfg TobiasLast edited by netFreak on Wed Jan 05, 2011 6:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Versuch mal das exec Kommando zu kapseln (mit diesen ' den Befehl abgrenzen). Sonst behauptet die Shell das das -j von deinem Befehl zum start-stop-daemon gehört.

----------

## netFreak

ah danke... das hilf mir!

habe ich irgendwie übersehen  :Wink: 

mfg tobi

-> [SOLVED]

Dirty Jetty Gentoo Init-Script

# cp JETTY_DIR/bin/jetty.sh /etc/init.d/

# chmod +x /etc/init.d/jetty.sh

# rc-update add jetty.sh default

This will start the server, but if you look on the output of rc-status, the status is set to stopped.

I know it's not the best way, but it works...

----------

